# RB26 and tranny in 1963 Nova?



## kenoshas_drift_king (May 2, 2006)

Okay, I know this might not be the best place to post around looking for stuff for sticking a Nissan motor in a Chevy, but I hope someone will be able to help me here...

I have a 1963 Chevy Nova in my garage. My dad is planning to register it in my name. He said it must be stock until registration then I can do what I want with it. I looked around, and thought that an RB26DETT would be a good motor for light weight, power and durability. I have a few questions though:
-What kind of tranny should I use? I want to use a Nissan tranny, and the car has a manual already, so i want to stick with that (it needs to be changed though cuz it has a three speed now):lame:
-what kind of work will it need? I dont know the size of the L-6 in the Nova now, I'll post when I get them. Its huge though, so I hope there wont be any cutting necessary.
and most importantly:
-How much will it cost? I was hoping for 500 horsepower at the wheels, but I would be fine with a stock motor until I can modify the suspension and rearend to handle that kind of power.

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance
-Austin


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

As for the transmission issue...you have to run the rb26 tranny. In terms of it actually fitting I am sure there will be a fair amount of fabrication involved, If you expect it to drop right in and bolt up to your stock engine mount locations, or transmission crossmember you are sadly mistaken. Getting 500hp out of an rb26dett isn't hard at all, they start out around 280hp stock. So a turbo upgrade, bigger injectors, and some engine management should get you close to(if not exceding) your goals.


----------



## kenoshas_drift_king (May 2, 2006)

Okay, some more quick questions: Do I have to run the ATTESA system if I use the RB26 tranny, or can it be disabled, or am I totally stupid and I should buy the kit from a different car that doesn't run ATTESA? Would I have emissions issues if I put this motor in a 1963 car? I heard somewhere that there is an exemption for older cars, but I don't know how far back it goes. Also, I can't find any dimensions for the engine bay on the Internet, so I plan to measure it myself. Where and what should I measure? Thanks again in advance

-Austin


----------

